# Continuum?



## Handra (Jan 2, 2014)

So, Continuum was one of those shows that I dismissed until a bored, rainy day and I saw it on Netflix. Oh my goodness, I couldn't stop watching, stayed up all night watching, and then again the next day. Completely obsessed. 

Any other fans of the show? I know it's mainly a Canadian production, so it has a largely North American fan base but it's probably one of the best made sci-fi shows this year. It mixes time travel with all these other interesting plotlines including everything from social justice to corporate domination. Strongly recommend it. I think it should definitely have it's own forum.


----------



## ctg (Jan 3, 2014)

We have a continuum thread already man. Just head to the next page and you'll see a thread.


----------



## Handra (Jan 3, 2014)

Whoops! Didn't see it there! Sorry! Thanks!


----------

